# [BASH] envoyer un mail ?? ou est la commande mail (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonjourrrr,

 Dans la séquence je me fait basher et j'aime ca :p  n'est ce pas kernel_sensei)

 et bah je trouves pas la commande mail 

pas tapper pas tapper j'ai essaye sendmail et il m'envoie brouter de l'herbe bleue à base de sendmail: Cannot open mail:25

Any clue ? quel ebuild dois je installer (le premier qui me reponde emerge --searchdesc mail je le plombes :p )Last edited by dapsaille on Wed Feb 15, 2006 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ eix mailx
> 
> * mail-client/mailx
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Désolé, je ne veux pas répondre, pourquoi se faire ainsi agresser ?

Tu sembles vouloir apprendre pas mal de chose (bash, mail & co), je te conseille vivement de lire un bouquin sur Unix (genre "Unix Unleashed") où tu apprendras le shell et plein d'outils associés  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> $ eix mailx
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> eix -s nail
> 
> ```
> * mail-client/nail
> 
> ...

 

du plomb de 8 merci  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## k-root

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> le premier qui me reponde emerge --searchdesc mail je le plombes 

 

le MTA par defaut est le suivant :

```
ssmtp
```

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Désolé, je ne veux pas répondre, pourquoi se faire ainsi agresser ?
> 
> Tu sembles vouloir apprendre pas mal de chose (bash, mail & co), je te conseille vivement de lire un bouquin sur Unix (genre "Unix Unleashed") où tu apprendras le shell et plein d'outils associés 

 

Rhaaaa bahhh j'ai oublie les   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   de rigueur alors ...

Mon intention n'etait vraiment pas de vous agresser loin de la :p

 et quand je disais me faire basher c'etait simplement que j'avais lu les liens que vous m'avez généreusement fournis ...

 Et ils parlent tous de mail tout court :p

 et sendmail me dit qu'il ne trouve pas la command mail si je ne m'abuse ...

 Donc je présente mes plus plates excuses à la communauté et vous assure que je ne voulais absolumment pas passer ni pour un raleur ni pour un énervé :p

Sinon merci pour toutes vos infos :p

----------

## xaviermiller

Sans rancune  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Sans rancune 

 

Pas de soucis :p j'ai trouvé ce que je voulais faire du coup ^^

mail adresse@destinataire.com -s "`date`_BACKUP_OK" -- -f ADRESSESOURCE

relativement pratique ... mais heuuu j'ai installe ssmtp et mailx .... cette commande est elle valable pour d'autres couples de mail ??

ex: exim4+Mail 

(navré j'ai plus de machines physiques ou virtuelles pour tester)

----------

## Syl20

Oui.

----------

## dapsaille

Merci :p

----------

